# Need help identifying Turbo



## VooDoo (Dec 17, 2004)

got a Nissan turbo for my project...

was wondering if you guys could shed light on what turbo it is... some say its a T3 while others say its a T28 or T25 from a diesel engine. appreciate your help.


















on the compressor side, the words "NISSAN MOTOR" and "16 V" are embossed.

as measured by my caliper...

compressor inlet from filter is 60mm (outer diameter)
compressor outlet is 38mm (inner diameter)
turbine outlet is 40mm
flange is 2.5" X 1.75" inner, 4.5" x 2.5" outer 


thanks!


----------

